# Sasha ate a whole bag of Butterscotch Chips



## SashasDad (Oct 22, 2013)

Sasha did great through Christmas Eve and Christmas Day with so much unfriendly food around we were worried and watched her carefully. Yesterday, the two human teenage puppies were "watching" her. She found a bag of baking butterscotch chips and ate the whole bag. We called the vet, they checked to see what was in them and they didn't think it would harm her. They though she might have some stomach discomfort today from it. 

My son said she was really hyper and extremely playful all day yesterday. This morning she seemed fine, but maybe a little less energetic than normal. She ate and did her business perfectly fine, though it was a "high volume" day. (needed two bags for pickup). 

Is there anything we should be worried about? How do goldens act when they have stomach problems. She is 13 months old 57 lbs.

They are loaded with sugar and "artificial" flavoring - see below:


Sugar, Partially Hydrogenated Palm Kernel and Palm Oils, Milk, Nonfat Milk, Natural and Artificial Flavors (Including Barley Protein), Soy Lecithin, Artificial Colors (Yellow 5 Lake, Yellow 6 Lake, Blue 2 Lake), Butter, Caramel Color.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Get her to vet*

Get her to vet IMMEDIATELY!!

This is serious!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'd just keep an eye on her. As long as your vet isn't worried, I'd guess she'd be okay. Brinkley got ahold of something on Christmas Eve(not sure what, because he picks up everything on his walks and tries to eat it). We made quite a few trips outside Christmas Eve and Christmas Day, but he seems fine. We've just had to have a lot of bags on hand for pickup duty......


----------



## SashasDad (Oct 22, 2013)

I will call our vet again to make sure, is there something in the ingredients that is particularly dangerous to dogs? I know sugar is not healthy for them at all, just not sure about the others: 

Sugar, Partially Hydrogenated Palm Kernel and Palm Oils, Milk, Nonfat Milk, Natural and Artificial Flavors (Including Barley Protein), Soy Lecithin, Artificial Colors (Yellow 5 Lake, Yellow 6 Lake, Blue 2 Lake), Butter, Caramel Color.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

If it were me, I'd be more worried if they were chocolate chips. But you are probably better off checking with your vet again for your own peace of mind.


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

I would think she would be fine, probably a crazy sugar high and diarrhea are to be expected, I have a lab that I sensitive to food dyes gives him gas and diarrhea. Best of luck!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

The ASPCA has a poison control hotline, for future reference. There is a $65 fee for the consult. I called once when Kea got into some fertilizer. It was worth it for the peace of mind and it saved us a trip to the e-vet in the evening. If your vet is not concerned, I bet she'll be fine this time. Hopefully the teenage kiddos have learned an important lesson!

Animal Poison Control | ASPCA

"Got a Poison Emergency? Call (888) 426-4435

We are your best resource for any animal poison-related emergency, 24 hours a day, 365 days a year. If you think that your pet may have ingested a potentially poisonous substance, call (888) 426-4435. A $65 consultation fee may be applied to your credit card."


----------



## SashasDad (Oct 22, 2013)

We talked to the vet again this afternoon and she is fine, acting perfectly normal and nothing to worry about. really good to know about the Animal Poison Control. we are going to post that number in the house for everyone. Thanks for sharing and I am going to pass that info along to everyone I know who cares for animals. Thanks, it could really save a life having that number handy.


----------

